# Stainless Steel mesh for moss/plants?



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Where do you guys get the aquarium safe Stainless Steel mesh that for mosses and the like?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

SS is expensive. Plastic cross stitching mesh from Michaels or 6" wide leave guard from Canadian Tire. Stitch them over an egg crate to stiffen it up. I do have a large sheet of those plastic mesh I could cut and sell a sheet to you spec. I am in Coquitlam though.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I found my smaller fish killed themselves with the SS, instead of the moss growing. I've never been to, but have continually heard of Michael's being the place to go for some plastic mesh, as gklaw has mentioned.

*edit, long night* (because of the perimeter)

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

LOL. Small fish committed suicide on the SS mesh? Sorry, I dunno why that is funny but it just set me off. Anyways, yeah, I have a whole bunch of the cross-stitch stuff. Actually, the SS mesh is dual purpose. I have a Biocube 29 and discovered my last batch of Furcatas had hopped into the back. So right now I'm using the cross-stitch mesh on the back to make a grill to prevent any possibility of that happening again.

But I also want to make a weeping moss strip right at the back top as a spawning mop. The cross stitch might work but it would have to be weighted down and I'm worried about it trapping fish behind it. The SS I could just bend and have it propped out at an angle...I dunno. Any other ideas?

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Mmmm. Just an idea. SS mesh will be cost prohibitive, at least for some of us . If you know someone who has some SS welding rod/wire, you can certainly weave them into the plastic mesh to shape them and stiffen them.


----------



## verkion (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh...dang, now why didn't I think of that! LOL. Yeah, you're right. I just need some stuff to shape/stiffen the cross-stitch. Hrm...

Thanks!
verkion


----------



## aqua59 (Nov 9, 2011)

Cork works well too. I've used it and pinned (SS) the Java fern and Anubis to the cork wall. The whole back of the tank was cork siliconed on plastic lighting lighting grid. The grid and cork was secured with food safe silicone. The plastic grid on to the glass, then the cork onto the plastic grid. It looked great for a few years. The big problem is I didn't use thick enough cork. I used thin sheets I purchased from Staples. The cork broke down and became a mess. I've since used thick cork, 2 inches thick, took some looking to find it but well worth it. Those two plants grow right into the cork, later the pins can be removed. One more thing, one has to make sure to rinse the tannin out of the cork before using it. It's not that hard, I put cinder blocks on top of the cork in the tub. Don't let your wife catch you. In the long run the cork also helps with a tank where ph needs to stay lower.


----------

